
High performance tensor library in Nim - dom96
https://andre-ratsimbazafy.com/high-performance-tensor-library-in-nim/
======
reacharavindh
You sir, have been an inspiration to me this morning. I just stumbled on Nim
yesterday, and am running like a kid in the candy store to learn everything
and have fun with it. Your writing gave me plenty of ideas to get started.
Just wanted to appreciate you sharing. Thanks!

~~~
dom96
No worries. Pop into our IRC or Gitter[1] if you have any questions or just
want to hang out :)

1 - [http://nim-lang.org/community.html](http://nim-lang.org/community.html)

------
mratsim
Author here, I forgot one thing in the article: Programming in Nim is fun!

